# No so sure anymore..



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm...I'm second guessing Kam as an Am. Bully. My thing is she's not all that short...and she's not all that big (wide in the front) ... I mean she is..but not like a lot of the ones I see..What do ya'll think?

edit to add: shes supposed to be Gotti and RE


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If she is Old RE then she just might be AmStaff. Do you have any current pics you can post up for us? She is so gorgeous.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have a pedigree?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't sent for her papers...which that is a long story for another time... Anyways.. Uhmm.. Lemme look.. If I don't I'll go take some lol. I'm gonna have to go take some of her playing Be Back in a bit


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I can't wait


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Her built doesn't ressemble any of those bloodlines. She has a lot to grow but I doubt she would change that drastically.

My dog is a cross of American BUlly and UKC pitbull and look at his frame..


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

More to come after Joseph goes to sleep this was just quick while I was smokin.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you get her pedigree we can take a close look at her bloodline to see if she is what the papers say structure wise. Obviosuly without a DNA test is coplemtely impossible to tell just by looking at her pedigree since it could be hung. BUt if your ped shows all 100% American Bully dogs then more than likely your papers aren't real.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh wow she does have a lot of leg. She's built kinda like Dosia. I don't see Bully at all. She is absolutely gorgeous   How tall is she she looks pretty tall like my boy too.

She's got the long legs like Dosia boy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that is not a bully imho


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that is not a bully imho


I thought the same thing.


----------



## BigLuch (May 1, 2010)

My pup is RE and Gotti and I would say he is all bully.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BigLuch said:


> My pup is RE and Gotti and I would say he is all bully.


That is one beautiful pup you got there. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

She already taller than I expected her to be. I don't know exactly how tall she is but she's almost as tall as Tex...and he's a Carver APBT. I thought she was gonna be kinda stalky but She's not exactly. I mean I love her either way but still. 

As far as her ped goes.. I have her parents her grandparents and her great grand parents. Nick saw the sire and dam on site when he picked her up but still...I have my doubts... I love Nick and I love Kambo ... I just think where we got her from was a BYB to a point. Glad I saved her...Not so enthused I donated to the realm of BYB's.

Roscoe P Kelley (sire)
Pulley's Marley (dam)

Roger Weavers Blue-Do
Roger Weaver's Fancy
Smith's Bad Boy Tiny Rider
Jackson's Blue Stripe

Pure Blue LiL Man of Fire Bo
Poe's Shelby
G-Dawg El Boricua De Goyco
Rice's Baby Girl
Faulknor,s Old Dirty Blue
Widowmaker's All That Jazz
Jacksons Boy Maximus
Miami/Blue/Butcher


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

BigLuch: Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She is just so dang pretty


----------



## BigLuch (May 1, 2010)

KG420... Thank you.
M.O.K.... How old is ur pup. Ur pup has a nice lean look to her. My lil guy had that more bulky look to him and so did my buddies bully. By the way I luv that brindle she has.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful dog for sure, I don't recognize any of those names in the ped.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

She'll be 8 months tomorrow. Thanks KG..Her eyes are my favorite As well as her unique color pattern. I work her 2 days give her a day break and work her two days..She pulls my son around and then some now.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Kambo is a beauty lol ....... she could be Dueces little sister hahaha ........


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL.. Ronnie ain't that the truth!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> She'll be 8 months tomorrow. Thanks KG..Her eyes are my favorite As well as her unique color pattern. I work her 2 days give her a day break and work her two days..She pulls my son around and then some now.


how cute. Dosia pulls my son around the block too in his little car


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Tiffany ....... I was trying to find a good side view they even have the white tip haha.... Hope you been well, how's the family?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They totally look like they could be related.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Well..So-So.. Stressed out with Nick being offshore.. He's on an H2S Platform.. that's the kind of gas you can't see smell or taste and one breath of it will kill ya. Joseph is hitting his terrible twos early...and he graduated to a toddler bed.. All is alright just stressful with out Nick here.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She kinda reminds me of Rudi with her build! Rudi's dad was huge, like 100+ lbs with a huge head, and her mom was pretty average, probably about 60 lbs, but she's my lil girl at 47 lbs!

I know this is a terrible shot and she hates when we try to stack so she looks like i'm chokin her out, but i think her build looks alot like Kam's here!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

don't forget genetics folks... that plays a part too in every aspect. I have some leggy thinner bullies that are all RE but then we go for the breed specific conformation closer to show requirements. the heaviest our dogs get will be 65lbs. A lot of times from what I have _seen_(and I am no expert) is the Gotti/RE cross tends to be thicker than those standards.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

She don't look thick though.. IMO.. UGH.. My son is bout to drive me crazy..I'll be on later after he goes to bed!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Either way she's stunning I love her body style but if you look at Kratos' litter mates they're all pretty thin and leggy and they come from old RE/Old Greyline which are both based on Amstaffs... so who knows right? SOmetimes you get throw backs from stuff long way back in the ped or from any outcrosses in the peds.. or with scatterbreeding you'll get everything..


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Exactly. Like I said earliar on..I guess I'm glad I saved her from a BYB in that case...But not so enthused that I donated to the realm of BYB's... Nick was the one that got her and should have known better but still..


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

but look at the wonderful buddy your son has? Who can ask for a best-er friend?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kambo looks beautiful. I love her eyes.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I know I love her to death myself. Joseph thinks she is his...and I think she is mine.. LOL...When we get older I have a feeling we're gonna box over Kam...HAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> I know I love her to death myself. Joseph thinks she is his...and I think she is mine.. LOL...When we get older I have a feeling we're gonna box over Kam...HAHHAHAHAHA


OMG my boy does that too. Every time I take him out my son comes running going "No My puppy" it's too cute. But for real that's my dog


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL... Kambo is MINE ... All mine LoL ..


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

GatorMan..posted pics of his 12 1/2 yr old bully. THAT is what I was looking for in Kambo. Her to look similar to that if not JUST like that. That is what I think of when I think of what a bully should look like. But I don't guess they come like that anymore.. and if they do they are few and far between!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She is so beautiful... she is identical to Helena only brindle. I love it!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks all. I couldn't ask for a more beautiful and well behaved dog. Not quite the look I wanted but hey.. Cant always get EVERYTHING you want..LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sheis built alot like dooney was when he was young. he has old RE in him but I don't know I don't think either is very bully at all.
View attachment 6753
She even has a little more leg than him.
View attachment 6754


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Kam is a beautiful dog. The kennel Nick got her from seemed like on the up and up he posted their link for me to go look at their dogs. I doubt he would have bought from them if he had thought they were bybers.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I know:S... I trust Nicks decision.. Maybe she'll look different as she gets older and fills out a little more. I keep thinking positive. She is almost a yr.. She'll be 1 in September. They usually get their bone structure the first year and their muscle the next couple years...So hopefully I'll still get the look I want to a point. But Either way I LOVE HER TO DEATH... She's beautiful either way it goes.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Your dog is the same height and size of my APBT. He only weighs about 50lbs.
Doesn't really look like an Am. Bully to me.


----------

